# How often should I change my oil?



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 18, 2014)

I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.

I seem to have trouble getting a straight answer about how often to change the oil.  Here's the dilemma...I don't put a lot of miles on the car.

The car had 75 miles on it when I got it October 18, 2013.  Now it has about 1600 miles on it.  I'm only putting about 250 something miles on it per month.

I think the manufacturer's book says change the oil every 3700 miles or so.  But then people are always saying you should change it every three months, regardless of mileage?  I mean REALLY???

My plan is to change it every six months at the current mileage I'm putting on it.  Shouldn't that be okay? That means I'll be changing the oil about every 1600 miles or less.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a Hyundai i30, and I am told that I need the oil change every 7,500 ks because I only drive 'short' distances'. That works out to be every three months - apparently, unless you take it for a really long drive, the oil won't heat up and will clog the pipes, and get all dirty and gross.

I haven't been able to get a straight answer either - just check the oil once a month, and if it looks like it needs changing, do it yourself.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 18, 2014)

My Hyundai dealer offered, when I bought, a "lifetime oil change" package for about $350.  Since I keep a car until the wheels fall off, I bit.  Bought it in 2008 - it now has about 17,000 miles on it but the oil and filter get changed free every three months.  

They recommended 3,000 miles but in such light service the issue is water condensing into the pan so the much shorter interval is appropriate.

The issue is major in cold climates, especially in winter.  You may want to think about changing at about 3,000 in the warmer seasons despite how many months it takes to get there but go over to the 3-months maximum when it's cool.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 19, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I have a Hyundai i30, and I am told that I need the oil change every 7,500 ks because I only drive 'short' distances'. That works out to be every three months - apparently, unless you take it for a really long drive, the oil won't heat up and will clog the pipes, and get all dirty and gross.
> 
> I haven't been able to get a straight answer either - just check the oil once a month, and if it looks like it needs changing, do it yourself.



Do it myself? Are you kidding? Good grief, Noomi.  How many people do you know that change their own oil, especially women?  Let's narrow that down...how many people who are women and work full-time jobs  plus do most everything around the house with no help from their husband...change their own oil?

Don't be silly.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 19, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> My Hyundai dealer offered, when I bought, a "lifetime oil change" package for about $350.  Since I keep a car until the wheels fall off, I bit.  Bought it in 2008 - it now has about 17,000 miles on it but the oil and filter get changed free every three months.
> 
> They recommended 3,000 miles but in such light service the issue is water condensing into the pan so the much shorter interval is appropriate.
> 
> The issue is major in cold climates, especially in winter.  You may want to think about changing at about 3,000 in the warmer seasons despite how many months it takes to get there but go over to the 3-months maximum when it's cool.



I'm leasing, but I think I was offered some kind of oil change package also. But I turned it down. 

It's not the cost of the oil change that bothers me so much as the freaking hassle.

What you're saying rings true, though.

Would changing less often be okay with synthetic oil?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2014)

I drove my 1996 Chevy C-10 for 124,000 miles before changing the oil. Still runs great at 265,000 miles, starts fast and easy...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Hyundai i30, and I am told that I need the oil change every 7,500 ks because I only drive 'short' distances'. That works out to be every three months - apparently, unless you take it for a really long drive, the oil won't heat up and will clog the pipes, and get all dirty and gross.
> ...



I worked full time, did house work and worked on two autos also. Women need to learn mechanics...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 19, 2014)

I change my oil every 3000 to 5000 miles.  It's not that expensive, and it ensures a longer life for your car.


----------



## westwall (Apr 19, 2014)

My primary work truck has over 500,000 miles on it.  I change the oil every 3,000 (I use Castrol Syntech) and I change the dif oil every 50,000.  Still running the same engine!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> 
> I seem to have trouble getting a straight answer about how often to change the oil.  Here's the dilemma...I don't put a lot of miles on the car.
> 
> ...



*My plan is to change it every six months at the current mileage I'm putting on it*

your fine


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I drove my 1996 Chevy C-10 for 124,000 miles before changing the oil. Still runs great at 265,000 miles, starts fast and easy...



i have an old ford f250 i dont know how many miles i have put on it but lots 

i have never changed the oil in that one 

--LOL


----------



## Missourian (Apr 19, 2014)

I would check with the dealer.

Proof of oil changes and other preventive maintenance is required to keep the manufacturers warranty in force.



> *Receipts*: _Make sure you keep 'em (All)_
> Keep all receipts on any maintenance work done at facilities other than  the dealership while your car is under warranty. Some people do not  return to the dealer for service after buying a new vehicle. They have  their vehicles serviced at quick lubes, their local repair facility,  and/or anywhere they can find a deal. It's okay, as long as the service  provider uses the specified fluids and OEM (original equipment) quality  filters. So what's the problem? A lot of folks don't keep records and  receipts.* They have no documentation proving that the services were done  according to mileage intervals as specified by the carmaker.* When it  comes time to file a warranty claim, the carmakers will ask for proof  that the services were done. No receipts? No warranty coverage. This is  one benefit of going to a dealer for regular maintenance while under  warranty; the carmaker requires that they keep meticulous records. When  and if a warranty claim becomes necessary, the dealership simply  transfers all vehicle records electronically to the proper people for  processing.
> 
> 5 Dumb Things That Can Void Your Car Warranty


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2014)

Spark plugs i change them every 125,000 miles also. The way that the oil and automotive industry suggest is just to line their pockets....


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 19, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> 
> I seem to have trouble getting a straight answer about how often to change the oil.  Here's the dilemma...I don't put a lot of miles on the car.
> 
> ...



Do what the manufacturer says.(3700 miles).

The only reason to do anything different is if you use it in unusual ways, like constant super hot running/towing, or you let it sit for months without turning over the engine.

Don't worry about it.

.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 19, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> ...



But, Percy...I worry about EVERYTHING.   Now I'm worrying about studded tires.  I think I'll post a thread about that.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2014)

I use 100% synthetic & change the oil filter every 6,000 miles & oil & filter every 12,000 miles. If you use conventional oil, change oil & filter every 4,000 miles. Engine stays shiny clean down inside if you do it that way.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 19, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I'm leasing, but I think I was offered some kind of oil change package also. But I turned it down.
> 
> It's not the cost of the oil change that bothers me so much as the freaking hassle.
> 
> ...




With a lease the matter of lifetime oil for a fixed price becomes less attractive than with an outright purchase.  You likely done good.

But hassle?  None involved.  When it's near time I just call the service department of ANY of the dealer's branches (some sell other brand vehicles but they all honor the contract), take it in as scheduled and it's done in about 30 minutes.  They do try to sell additional services but not a hard sell and sometimes for stuff like tire rotation it's worth adding 15 minutes to the time spent.  But I wouldn't buy anything like even wiper blades through a dealer - too big a markup!


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 19, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I drove my 1996 Chevy C-10 for 124,000 miles before changing the oil. Still runs great at 265,000 miles, starts fast and easy...


Your an idiot........


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I drove my 1996 Chevy C-10 for 124,000 miles before changing the oil. Still runs great at 265,000 miles, starts fast and easy...
> ...



your a Muslim, about the same....


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 19, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I have a Hyundai i30, and I am told that I need the oil change every 7,500 ks because I only drive 'short' distances'. That works out to be every three months - apparently, unless you take it for a really long drive, the oil won't heat up and will clog the pipes, and get all dirty and gross.
> 
> I haven't been able to get a straight answer either - just check the oil once a month, and if it looks like it needs changing, do it yourself.


Short distance driving is much harder on your car because the motor doesn't heat up and burn the carbon out.

You really need to drive it down the highway every once in a while for about 20 minutes and blow the crud out of the engine and exhaust.   ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 19, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> 
> I seem to have trouble getting a straight answer about how often to change the oil.  Here's the dilemma...I don't put a lot of miles on the car.
> 
> ...


Forget all that nonsense about changing your oil every 3 months or 6 months.

It's bogus......and your just wasting money.

Only go by the miles........and 3700 miles seems reasonable for an oil change.   ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 19, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Only go by the miles........and 3700 miles seems reasonable for an oil change.   ...




Not a bad thought except in climates where a vehicle is left outdoors overnight at very low temperatures then driven a short distance and parked.  It's not the oil breaking down that's the issue; it's the accumulation of highly corrosive condensate.  

Synthetics definitely are good much longer than 3700 miles but I can't speak to how well they deal with the cold weather problem.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 19, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> 
> I seem to have trouble getting a straight answer about how often to change the oil.  Here's the dilemma...I don't put a lot of miles on the car.
> 
> ...



You should change it at least as often as yo change your engine. I have found it is really hard to get the oil from the old engine into the new one.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2014)

try a straw....


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 19, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Only go by the miles........and 3700 miles seems reasonable for an oil change.   ...
> ...


If your in that cold of a climate.

Just add some "Lucas Oil Stabilizer for cold weather" when you change your oil.

They sell it for both conventional and synthetic oil.    ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 19, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Synthetics definitely are good much longer than 3700 miles but I can't speak to how well they deal with the cold weather problem.


Lubrication experts say that synthetic oil is better for engines in extreme cold climate conditions.

Because it leaves a protective film between the pistons and cylinders that conventional can't match.

So there is less engine wear during extreme cold weather start ups.   ..


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 19, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Only go by the miles........and 3700 miles seems reasonable for an oil change.   ...
> ...



My car is in a garage overnight, but when I'm at work five days a week it is parked outside during the day for eight hours.  The lowest temperatures I recall this past winter during the day were in the teens.

I'm thinking I will change the oil every six months, which is going to be about every 15-1600 miles.  Maybe I should throw in an extra one mid-winter.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 19, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> 
> I seem to have trouble getting a straight answer about how often to change the oil.  Here's the dilemma...I don't put a lot of miles on the car.
> 
> ...



I would go by the owners' manual for the warranty.  Note: the  car may have an oil monitor.


----------



## RandomVariable (Apr 19, 2014)

KissMy said:


> I use 100% synthetic & change the oil filter every 6,000 miles & oil & filter every 12,000 miles. If you use conventional oil, change oil & filter every 4,000 miles. Engine stays shiny clean down inside if you do it that way.



I'll second this one. Synthetic is awesome stuff. It probably doesn't matter too much if you change your oil regularly but if you ever go way beyond a scheduled change synthetic will keep you covered. I change my own oil so I feel the oil and synthetic is always smooth whereas conventional can really breakdown if it is run too long, or too hot.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 20, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Hyundai i30, and I am told that I need the oil change every 7,500 ks because I only drive 'short' distances'. That works out to be every three months - apparently, unless you take it for a really long drive, the oil won't heat up and will clog the pipes, and get all dirty and gross.
> ...



Get a friend to change it for you. If he knows what he's doing, that is. No reason you should pay to get it done if you can get it done yourself.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Yeah, right.  It's not like when I was 25 years old and could get just about any guy to do anything for me because of the remote possibility that I might bestow sexual favors upon them.


----------



## Politico (Apr 20, 2014)

Of course you are getting conflicting answers. The key is you bought the car *new*. You change the oil after the first 1500. After that you only need to change it every 5000.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 20, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> 
> I seem to have trouble getting a straight answer about how often to change the oil.  Here's the dilemma...I don't put a lot of miles on the car.
> 
> ...



Read the owners manual it'll tell you exactly when to change the oil and do regular maintenance.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 20, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> ...



 And it will tell you exactly WHAT to put in it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 20, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...




Which, it being a lease, you'd best heed or if anything goes wrong it may be blamed on your having not changed the oil or using the "wrong oil" and you'll end up buying the vehicle whether you want it or not.


----------



## guno (Apr 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> I change my oil every 3000 to 5000 miles.  It's not that expensive, and it ensures a longer life for your car.



With the newer engines 5000 miles between oil changes are fine, I use synthetic, on my blazer 1998 I have 268 thousand miles and no problem and the engine runs great. My 2008 HHR has 120,000 and has a readout that tells you  what percentage is left before oil changes , i usually get 7,500 miles between oil changes, I swear by synthetic and do  the oil changes myself  and not the  bulk oil they use in fast oil change places


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 20, 2014)

guno said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I change my oil every 3000 to 5000 miles.  It's not that expensive, and it ensures a longer life for your car.
> ...



Maybe I'll switch to synthetic oil.  I'm not going to a "fast oil change" place, I've had my problems with them and quit going to those places years ago.  Everytime I'd get my oil changed, there'd be something wrong with my car.  And, of course, they'd swear they didn't do it, except for one time, I don't remember what it was, but there was no denying it was their fault. 

I probably should go to the dealer, but I called them and they said it's not required.  There's a very reputable place very near my house and the dealer is much further away.  It's actually a tire place but they do oil changes, etc. also.  Very reputable, and they back up their work.  

I bought my awesome Nokian studded snow tires from them.  Last time I went there it was because I noticed that the coolant tank was empty, although I wasn't getting a low coolant warning.  So I took it to this place and they checked the coolant, verified it was low, filled it up, verified there were no leaks, checked all my other fluids and topped them off.  No charge.   Not sure why no charge, maybe because I had spent $900 on tires there a couple of months earlier.

It was kind of a jaw-dropper to be told "no charge," in a society where we're mostly getting reamed with high charges for everything.  Especially the healthcare/health insurance industry, I've been noticing lately.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 20, 2014)

When servicing a leased vehicle ALWAYS get a detailed invoice showing compliance with the lease terms (date, mileage, what was done, what products used) and ALWAYS keep the receipted invoices.  You may not need them when the lease expires but if you're called upon to produce them and can't then be ready for some very high costs.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay, finally looked in the owner's manual.  Not an easy book to navigate.  I decided to use the recommendations for severe usage since I'm in a cold climate and drive only in the city with frequent stopping and starting, etc. It says:

Engine Oil and Filter (2.4 GDI):  Every 3,750 miles or 6 months
Engine Oil and Filter (2.0 TGDI):  Every 3,000 files or 3 months

What the hell is 2.4 GDI and 2.0 TGDI?  I must have 2.4 GDI because when I called the dealer I remember them saying every 3750 miles. (probably wonderingi why I couldn't just read the book! )

Oh, and for normal conditions it would every 7500 miles or 6 monhs, but for the 2.4 GDI, whatever that is, it would be 7500 miles or 12 months.  Really??? Oil change only once a year?  That surprises me.  But I'm going with the severe conditions recommendation of every 6 months.

Nonetheless, I am overdue for my first oil change if I am going with the severe conditions.   I got the car on October 18, should have had the oil changed by April 18. Actually, I don't think my driving conditions are all that severe, really, so I  probably haven't abused the car.  Getting the oil changed is high on my list of priorities, I'll have it done within the next few weeks for sure!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 20, 2014)

The 2.0 is turbocharged.  Both engines are GDI: gasoline direct injection.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 20, 2014)

"GDI" means "Gasoline Direct Injection".  2.4 and 2.0 refer to the displacement of the engine in liters.  Hyundai rates the 2.4 at 200 horsepower but there are various versions according to vehicle model.  Some are turbocharged and produce more power.  Not likely in the Santa Fe.  That the 2.0, as noted in the post above IS turbocharged then that would explain why the shorter mileage interval between changes.  The smaller engine is working harder.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 20, 2014)

Every 5000-7500 miles.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 20, 2014)

If you do your own oil changes and don't mind doing them more frequently you can improve you car's performance by using cheap oil filters.  Since they aren't as thick and designed to catch so much dirt they let oil flow faster and smoother, thereby cooler.  You just have to change it out more often.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a bit of a fanatic on oil changes going back to my aircraft days.  When buying a new engine (aircraft or ground vehicle) I first determine what the manufacturer uses as a "break in" oil.  They normally recommend using it only to some nominal mileage and then changing to what will be your standard oil.

Once know the nature of the "break in" oil I lay in a stock and a few filters.  Then I change the oil (staying with the "special" type) and especially the filter at 50 miles; again at 150; again at 500 and again at 1,000 before doing a final filter and oil change, going to the regular oil.  Note that when the interval specified for use of the initial oil is longer than 1,000 I stay with the special oil until that milepost.  I've stated it in miles; for aircraft I use a sort of table of hours of operation.

Yeah, a lot of people have told me I'm wasting money but oil and filters are the cheapest things on any engine.  When when you do the early frequent changes you're eliminating any crap that was drifting around in the engine from the manufacturing process.  OK, today the factories are much cleaner and it may not be necessary.  But the cost is cheap.  I own vehicles until they're ancient and have never had an engine failure (except one Chevy V8 with factory overtorqued heads that cracked).  With aircraft, when engines typically needed overhaul at 1,200 - 1,500 hours, mine typically were solid until about 3,000 hours.  

Not recommending you do that but suggesting you ask a good mechanic if it would help you.  I rather suspect not as it's a lease vehicle and when the lease is up there's a good chance you'll turn it in. But if you plan to buy it after the lease runs out the extra few bucks on oil and filters up front could leave you with a much better vehicle than otherwise.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm having a hard time imagining turning this car in. That's kind of like turning your back on a good friend. I know I'm a silly woman, but I go out in the garage and say good night to the car every night. Every night for six months.  I say thanks to the car for keeping me safe that day and tell the car what our plans are for the next day. I call her Car-Car. 

I guess this is what happens when you don't get your first ever new car until you're 60 years old. You really, really, really appreciate it.

So it's hard to imagine in 3 1/2 years dropping Car-Car off at the dealer and saying, "Bye Car-Car.  I have a new car, a better car.  Adios!"

LOL

So I dote on this car.  She's been getting washed every week because the roads are sooo dirty.  I've slipped up on the oil change, but I'll make up for that in the next few years. 

I just wish I'd come up with a better name.  Car-Car.  How stupid is that.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 20, 2014)

With the oil changes in hand, next thing to think about is salt.  Hyundai does a good job with protecting things but if you're subject to frequent snow and ice, particularly ice, you need to help it out.

When there's a lot of salt on the road it needs to be washed off.  That is best done at a professional car wash that high-pressure blasts the underside as well as the upper body.  But then it's best to get the wet vehicle quickly into a heated garage where it can dry for several hours.  Come out of the car wash and leave it down below freezing and the water trapped in tight places will freeze, expand, and raise merry hell with everything.


----------



## BillyZane (Apr 20, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> 
> I seem to have trouble getting a straight answer about how often to change the oil.  Here's the dilemma...I don't put a lot of miles on the car.
> 
> ...



Fact

Your vehicle uses a synthetic oil that is good for 7500 miles between oil changes.

That is plenty often enough.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 20, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Hyundai i30, and I am told that I need the oil change every 7,500 ks because I only drive 'short' distances'. That works out to be every three months - apparently, unless you take it for a really long drive, the oil won't heat up and will clog the pipes, and get all dirty and gross.
> ...


^^^ This is important.  Failure to do so will cause problems, including moisture buildup.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


I agree.  It's just about the easiest thing to do.  I just drive up on ramps and I'm done in under 20 minutes.  And I can do mine for around $25.  It's more like $50 at the oil change places.




Kooshdakhaa said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Your mouth don't work any longer?


----------



## Jughead (Apr 20, 2014)

I change mine every 3000 miles, regardless of time. If I do 3000 miles in 1 month, then I'll change my oil and filter after 1 month. If there is a period where I don't drive much, and do 3000 miles in 6 months, then I'll change my oil and filter after 6000 miles.

There was a radio talk show I listened to many years ago. It offered advice for those with car trouble. One guy once called up and said that he had about 35,000 miles on his car, and his problem was his engine which sounded like a bag of marbles. The radio show guy asked when was the last time he changed the oil. The caller replied, "change the oil"? The guy had apparently never changed the engine oil. He was not kidding!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 20, 2014)

To Synthaholic:  Well, two things...I'm no longer 25 years old, but I'm also...MARRIED.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> I change mine every 3000 miles, regardless of time. If I do 3000 miles in 1 month, then I'll change my oil and filter after 1 month. If there is a period where I don't drive much, and do 3000 miles in 6 months, then I'll change my oil and filter after 6000 miles.
> 
> There was a radio talk show I listened to many years ago. It offered advice for those with car trouble. One guy once called up and said that he had about 35,000 miles on his car, and his problem was his engine which sounded like a bag of marbles. The radio show guy asked when was the last time he changed the oil. The caller replied, "change the oil"? The guy had apparently never changed the engine oil. He was not kidding!



ROFL!!!  I don't feel so bad, now.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 20, 2014)

I am reminded of the Rolls Royce manual that specified the oil be drained every 1,000 miles (this was a long time ago when oils weren't very good).  

One owner followed that precisely.

The manual said nothing about putting in new oil.

When he got his warranty-repaired car back it came with a new manual as well.  Especially with a new manual


----------



## RandomVariable (Apr 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Okay, finally looked in the owner's manual.  Not an easy book to navigate.  I decided to use the recommendations for severe usage since I'm in a cold climate and drive only in the city with frequent stopping and starting, etc. It says:
> 
> Engine Oil and Filter (2.4 GDI):  Every 3,750 miles or 6 months
> Engine Oil and Filter (2.0 TGDI):  Every 3,000 files or 3 months
> ...



Two follow-ups: Unless you just really feel like you should change your own oil, don't bother. Balance out the extra cost of paying to have it changed with going with conventional oil. Doesn't sound like you are going in blow your engine any time soon. I change my own oil but always have the person at the parts store change my wipers. Dang those things can be tricky.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 21, 2014)

Another tip:  if you think your wipers are just too slow, even on high, then step down an inch - if it calls for a 21" use a 20" instead.  Less size/length = faster wiping time.


----------



## RandomVariable (Apr 21, 2014)

And change wipers regularly. They wear down over time and one never really notices until driving around with ones head out the window.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I drove my 1996 Chevy C-10 for 124,000 miles before changing the oil. Still runs great at 265,000 miles, starts fast and easy...
> ...



Change the oil.  It's important, Jon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > I change mine every 3000 miles, regardless of time. If I do 3000 miles in 1 month, then I'll change my oil and filter after 1 month. If there is a period where I don't drive much, and do 3000 miles in 6 months, then I'll change my oil and filter after 6000 miles.
> ...



I change my oil every 2000 miles and I don't drive much either.  I'd change it pretty soon and write down the date you changed oil and your mileage.  Then check your mileage and when you have gone 2000 miles change it again.  If you will change the oil regularly you'll most likely never have a problem with the car.   If you ever sell the car and the buyer sees you kept a good record of oil changes he'll be more likely to buy the car from you.


----------



## RandomVariable (Apr 21, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



If just want a quick check you can always just check the dipstick. No, no, the one in the car. The one under the hood.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 21, 2014)

very funny, McGhee.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 23, 2014)

My dear daddy (may he rest in peace) worked in a Packard dealership in the 1930's.  At that time, the sales people told customers that they MUST change the oil every 2,000 miles.  The mechanics would drain the oil out of the Packards, save it, and use it in their own cars.

A co-worker of mine many years ago was going to night school about 60 miles away, and had been driving back & forth to school for years in his old Toyota Corolla.  The odometer only went up to 99,999, but he assured us that he had well over 200k miles on this rusty little beast.  I asked him how often he changed his oil and he said, "Every 30,000 miles or so, if I remember to do it."  One might mention that with a 1.6L fourbanger, that car was constantly running hot.

I used to live next door to a chemical engineer who worked for Gulf Oil.  I asked him how often I needed to change the oil in my car.  His surprising answer:  Never.

According to  him, the "change every 3,000 miles," rule was appropriate until about 1960, when the oil companies started making higher-quality oil.  Before that time, oil would lose its viscosity over time, due to the heat of the engine.  Since then, however, the oil never loses its viscosity under normal use, and it's the DIRT IN THE OIL that is the concern.  In his car, he would change the FILTER every 7,500 miles and add some oil occasionally as necessary, but he never saw any need to CHANGE the oil.

From these stories and personal experience, I gather than the only reason anyone would recommend changing oil more freqently than once every 15k miles is if he is trying to sell oil changes.   It is really unnecessary.  In the Old Days, it was necessary to change the oil in a new car at a thousand miles or so, because the "fresh" engine might have microscopic metal filings floating around and scarring the pistons and cylinder walls, but with modeern manufacturing techniquest that's no longer the case.

My daily drive is a H.O. Chrysler turbo, and I change the oil & filter every 5,000 miles, JUST SO I CAN TELL THE NEXT OWNER TRUTHFULLY THAT I DID THAT.  I actually think it's overkill.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 23, 2014)

Not on a turbo engine.  They run hot and are hard on oil.  My wife's GN shears oil badly...even after 5K, it's noticeably thinner than when it went in.  (Per lab analysis, it shears from 5W-40 to about a 5W-25.)

Some engines are harder on oil than others.  Any diesel with Cat's HEUI system (injectors fired by very-high-pressure oil) is VERY sensitive to oil quality.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 23, 2014)

I purchased My 2004 Mazda Tribute 6 years ago.  IT had 33k miles on it.

Two days ago, it rolled over to 203,500 miles.  I change the oil every 4k miles and it runs like a champ.  When it rolled over to 170k, I did switch to a high mileage synthetic blend oil.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 28, 2014)

The fact that some one changed his oil every fifteen minutes and never had a problem is irrelevant.  It begs the question of what would have happened otherwise.

The real question is this:  When is the last time you even heard of an engine seizing up or needing a "ring" job, OTHER THAN when running with NO OIL at all?

For me, it has been at least 40 years.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, I have an appointment to get my studded tires taken off this Thursday, and I'm going to ask for an oil change as well.  The car will be at about 1700 miles on it.  I've had it a little over six months.

I'll probably change the oil every six months for sure, maybe a bit more frequently.  Maybe once in the spring, once in the fall and then again midwinter. Three times a year, regardless of mileage (because I don't put a lot of miles on it).  That way I'm compensating a bit for the cold weather, and for not driving long distances on the highway, just around town.  

Still confused.   But I think that's my plan based on all your comments. If i only get it changed twice a year I won't panic, though!

Hey! What if when I take it in for the oil change I ask them what condition the old oil is in?  Really dirty, or what?  That'll give me an idea how things are going, right?

This is a reputable place I'm going to, I don't think they'll lie just to get me to come in for more frequent oil changes.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 28, 2014)

Another question!  Shall I take my owner's manual in and show them what kind of oil to use...or should they know that?  

Maybe I'll just make a copy of that page of the manual and stick it in my purse, huh?  Then I'll pull it out when I bring the car in, and ask them to please make sure and use the right oil!  I mean, a person has to look out for themselves, right?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 28, 2014)

As someone with 37 years experience in the oil business, I would suggest you change it every 5 miles.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 28, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> As someone with 37 years experience in the oil business, I would suggest you change it every 5 miles.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 29, 2014)

Several years ago I had the inestimable privilege of owning a small Mercedes sedan.  I stored the car in winters and didn't drive it much in the summer, so once when I brought it in for my annual state inspection, I had less than a thousand miles on the ticker since the last oil change.

Of course, since it was a Mercedes Copulating Benz I used only the best synthetic oil, sung to the tune of about $35 per quart.

The cute little girlie behind the service counter advised me that I really ought to change my oil.

Why, I queried her?  It's only been a thousand stinkin' miles!

"Time lapse," said she.  "The oil degrades over time."

I was aghast.  "You charged me $35 per quart of oil and you are telling me that the oil has degraded in ONE STINKIN' YEAR?"

I blush to admit that I took the name of The Lord My God in vain.

Needless to say, the little tenderloin was disappointed that day.  No oil change.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 29, 2014)

No harm in bringing that owner's manual page copy with you for the oil change.

I once owned a car for which the manual specified 10W-40 oil.  It ran fine and got oil changed regularly but there was a cooling system defect that got the vehicle recalled for a complete, no-charge, engine replacement.

It being a new engine, I changed oil after very few miles.  Then I had occasion to move the vehicle a few feet several times over the course of a morning.  When I tried to start it later in the day it would spin but not start.  The more it spun over the easier and faster it spun!

Dealer towed it in - second one he had that week after an engine change.  In both cases the oil had been changed (once in his own shop) using the manual specified oil.  Thing is the replacement engine required 5W-40 oil but there was no notice to the owners to go to that oil and none to the dealer's own service department.

What happened was that the 10W-40 oil pumped up the hydraulic lifters and drained back down so slowly that the close interval between starts left them pumped up and the more it spun the more got held up.

It took the dealer several hours consulting with the factory to find the reason and the cure.  Painful cure:  Drain all the oil, remove the filter and turn the engine over until all the oil was gone!  Not usually a good thing to do to a car but that's what it took.  Naturally they provided new oil and filter, no charge, and put a sticker on the oil cap telling anyone working on that engine to disregard the original manual and use only 5W-40.

So, not only take the manual, be sure there are no recalls or factory recommendation changes.  The place you take the vehicle should be able to do that and will if they are to be trusted.....


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 2, 2014)

I got my oil changed today! Plus I got my studded tires taken off and the summer tires put on!

What a relief.  

The Hyundai manual "recommends" Quaker State oil and this place I went to put Pennzoil in.  Surely that's not going to void the warranty, right?  I mean, they're not THAT picky are they?  I suppose I should call the dealership and ask them.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 2, 2014)

Quaker State and Pennzoil are of similar quality - both quite good.  No, they cannot specify a brand of oil - only a type (would logically include viscosity  and intended service category)  Here's a link that explains it:

API Engine Oil Classification

It's almost surely spelled in the specifications part of your owner's manual and any good garage should have reference tables they should follow.


----------



## Chuckt (May 2, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I got my first new car ever in my life. It's a Hyundai Santa Fe Sport and I love it. So I want to take care of it.
> 
> I seem to have trouble getting a straight answer about how often to change the oil.  Here's the dilemma...I don't put a lot of miles on the car.
> 
> ...



I had a Hyundai Elantra.  In order for me not to void the warranty, they said I had to use Hyundai oil.  We found out that the dealer uses Sunoco oil.

The 30,000 mile service came up and I went to a local garage that my wife's parents knew for 30 years to have my car serviced instead of Hyundai so they treated me car as if I never had it serviced even though I had the licensed garage service my car and initial the service papers.

I liked the car but I traded it in and I'm pretty much done with them.

The only problem I really had with this car was I kept changing the headlights.  Every time I went over a bump, the Halogen headlamps broke the filament so I was constantly changing the headlights.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 2, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Quaker State and Pennzoil are of similar quality - both quite good.  No, they cannot specify a brand of oil - only a type (would logically include viscosity  and intended service category)  Here's a link that explains it:
> 
> API Engine Oil Classification
> 
> It's almost surely spelled in the specifications part of your owner's manual and any good garage should have reference tables they should follow.



QS and Penzoil are owned by the same company.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 2, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Quaker State and Pennzoil are of similar quality - both quite good.  No, they cannot specify a brand of oil - only a type (would logically include viscosity  and intended service category)  Here's a link that explains it:
> ...




Remember the claim that Quaker State was made exclusively from Pennsylvania crude oil and that Pennsylvania had been home to a superiour breed of dionsaurs?

My favourite oil, back in the non-detergent days, was Oilzum!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 2, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Quaker State and Pennzoil are of similar quality - both quite good.  No, they cannot specify a brand of oil - only a type (would logically include viscosity  and intended service category)  Here's a link that explains it:
> 
> API Engine Oil Classification
> 
> It's almost surely spelled in the specifications part of your owner's manual and any good garage should have reference tables they should follow.



That's what they said...it's their JOB to know the right oil to put in. 

They put in 5W20.  The owner's manual doesn't tell about that... it refers to Theta II 2.4 GDI or Theta II 2.0 T-GDI.  whatever that is.  I think 2.4 is the engine size, T-GDI is referring to the turbo. I don't have turbo.


----------



## sjay (May 4, 2014)

I worked in auto parts supply business in different areas for 20 years up to 2012.The 3month/3000miles whichever comes first rule is outdated by about 15 yrs, when engine tolerances where less precise and oil was less refined. The rule of thumb now is 6 mo.or 6000 mi. WHICHEVER COMES FIRST for post 2000 vehicles, 6 mo. or 5000 mi. WHICHEVER COMES FIRST for pre 2000 vehicles. WHICHEVER COMES FIRST being very important.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 4, 2014)

sjay said:


> I worked in auto parts supply business in different areas for 20 years up to 2012.The 3month/3000miles whichever comes first rule is outdated by about 15 yrs, when engine tolerances where less precise and oil was less refined. The rule of thumb now is 6 mo.or 6000 mi. WHICHEVER COMES FIRST for post 2000 vehicles, 6 mo. or 5000 mi. WHICHEVER COMES FIRST for pre 2000 vehicles. WHICHEVER COMES FIRST being very important.




Which likely is true.  However with a leased vehicle the important thing is to comply with the terms of the lease.  If it says to change the oil and filter every 26.7 miles and you don't then when the lease is over you could find yourself being dinged financially. And may God help you if you've let it go to 27 miles and something breaks. 

I know, overstated, but it's meant only to focus attention on the need to read and understand the lease (or warranty if you're buying).


----------

